
FSF receives two major surprise end-of-year donations - lisper
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/a-message-from-richard-m-stallman
======
jimjag
The Pineapple donation was almost exactly 1 year ago... hardly end-of-year and
hardly "surprise"

~~~
Crontab
The linked article doesn't say anything about "end-of-year". But it does refer
to the donations as a "surprise".

